# [SOLVED] steam, skype не запускается после обновления glibc

## cianoid

Доброго времени суток. 

Недавно обновил glibc до 2.18-r1 и перестал работать скайп, стим и моя недопрограмма на c++ после компиляции в NetBeans валится с той-же ошибкой

В dmesg выглядит это все приблизительно вот так:

```

[32697.395302] traps: skype[2817] general protection ip:f308d10d sp:ffc2b978 error:0 in libc-2.18.so[f2f62000+1a2000]

[32712.900876] dsp[2820]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f13b96e11a4 sp 00007fffc78593d8 error 4 in libc-2.18.so[7f13b965f000+19a000]

[33957.740727] traps: steam[4639] general protection ip:f73b210d sp:ffbab7e8 error:0 in libc-2.18.so[f7287000+1a2000]

[33958.025976] traps: steam[4734] general protection ip:f73f810d sp:ffbfaa18 error:0 in libc-2.18.so[f72cd000+1a2000]

[35019.512075] traps: gtk-query-immod[31273] general protection ip:f70aa10d sp:ff8be308 error:0 in libc-2.18.so[f6f7f000+1a2000]

[35129.695579] traps: skype[4225] general protection ip:f306810d sp:fff7bf58 error:0 in libc-2.18.so[f2f3d000+1a2000]

[35320.103316] traps: skype[5451] general protection ip:f30e110d sp:ffba55b8 error:0 in libc-2.18.so[f2fb6000+1a2000]

[36283.706559] traps: steam[8657] general protection ip:f73ed10d sp:ffe387c8 error:0 in libc-2.18.so[f72c2000+1a2000]

[36283.979211] traps: steam[8752] general protection ip:f744110d sp:ff87a708 error:0 in libc-2.18.so[f7316000+1a2000]

```

Мержил -e @system, пересобирал emul-*, сам скайп, тулчейн - безобразие все равно происходит.

У товарища, как и у меня, ~amd64, но такой проблемы не замечено - все работает.

Куда копнуть еще можно, кроме -e @world, не знаю. Может кто-то сталкивался с подобным или решил подобную задачу вчера-сегодня?

```

# emerge --info

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd, gcc-4.8.2, glibc-2.18-r1, 3.13.1-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.13.1-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-3470_CPU_@_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    12233800 total,    213556 free

KiB Swap:   29296636 total,  29282360 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 01 Feb 2014 05:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.24

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45-r1

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.6, 3.3.3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.13.4, 1.14.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.18-r1

Repositories: gentoo steam-overlay rion dilfridge abnorm local-overlay

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/spool/munin-async/.ssh"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="ru_RU.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/steam /var/lib/layman/rion /var/lib/layman/dilfridge /var/lib/layman/abnorm /usr/local/portage/overlay"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cli colord cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus djvu dri dts eds emboss encode evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran g3dvl gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk gudev h264 iconv icu imagemagick introspection ipv6 jpeg lame lcms libass libnotify libsecret lm_sensors lzma mad matroska mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg ogm opengl openmp opus pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 rar readline sdl session socialweb spell sse sse2 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg systemd tcpd theore tiff tracker truetype udev udisks unicode upnp upnp-av upower usb v4l v4l2 vaapi vdpau vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2 canon" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="ru" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

```

$ strace skype

http://pastebin.com/1vyFriS6Last edited by cianoid on Tue Feb 04, 2014 7:22 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Pinkbyte

Если собрать glibc с USE="vanilla" - проблема остаётся?

----------

## cianoid

Не собирается - http://pastebin.com/YZWahy3P

К тому же, glibc с этим флагом блокируется пакетом sys-libs/timezone-data (сносил, чтобы пробовать собрать)

```

# eix sys-devel/autoconf

[I] sys-devel/autoconf

     Available versions:  

     (2.1)  2.13

     (2.5)  2.59-r7 2.61-r2 (~)2.62-r1 2.63-r1 (~)2.64 2.65-r1 2.67 2.68 2.69 **9999

       {emacs multislot USERLAND="BSD"}

     Installed versions:  2.13(2.1)(22:38:08 31.01.2014)(USERLAND="-BSD") 2.69(2.5)(21:43:11 31.01.2014)(-emacs -multislot)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnu.org/software/autoconf/autoconf.html

     Description:         Used to create autoconfiguration files

```

----------

## cianoid

Сдается мне, что придется даунгрейдить glibc.

----------

## bulkin

Не нужно ничего даунгрейдить, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-982958.html

----------

## cianoid

Спасибо, работает

----------

